# Scissors Sharpening?



## olpappy (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone have links or info about how to sharpen scissors? Thanks in advance!


----------



## goodchef1 (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;WDaLNpdOYC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDaLNpdOYC8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2011)

olpappy said:


> Anyone have links or info about how to sharpen scissors? Thanks in advance!




What type? I used to do this work in a past life, I might be able to help you with some info.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 10, 2011)

I thought you still sharpen scissors Dave? I have two pair ready to send your way.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I thought you still sharpen scissors Dave? I have two pair ready to send your way.
> 
> k.


 

I do but there was a time when I did more scissors than knives so it feels like scissor sharpening was in another lifetime.


----------



## olpappy (Sep 10, 2011)

goodchef1, thanks for the video link!



Dave Martell said:


> What type? I used to do this work in a past life, I might be able to help you with some info.



Just general household use, really. I find the smaller scissors usually don't cut well so I usually prefer bigger scissors like sewing shears etc. HERE is a picture of some of the various ones laying around the house that I use often.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2011)

These are the easiest to sharpen, pretty straight forward. 

On *this page* you can get an idea of how to sharpen on a stone. basic picture of it anyway. The only problem is when the shears won't open enough to allow for this and then you need a slip stone or something small enough to get in between the partially closed blades, this is actually the one time when EdgePro stones are useful. 

On de-burring I prefer to cut into a paper towel while mashing the burrs off, it provides a safer way than running the new edges against one another directly as this can easily make edge gouges where the blades will always catch. Using the paper towel is like a cushion or safety barrier between the blades. Cut the paper towel 2 to 3 times to clear all burrs.

Tension is the true key to how scissors/shears work. You can have sharp edges and often the shears will fold material and cut nothing. You need to set the tension to get a proper cut. This is done primarily by adjusting the screw (or rivet) that holds the blades together. Add some lube first and clean the inside of the blades (lubing allows for added screw tension to be applied). The correct tension is when one blade (free falling) stops 1/2"-1" from the opposite blades' tip. You often need to make the screw tight enough to get the blade tension correct but then find that the blades are too tight for comfortable operation, you now wiggle the blades apart from one another using the handles, this shows the play in the screw often making the set just right or too loose requiring you re-adjust. *Note - If the screw won't budge - don't force it or it'll likely break. 

If you have a rivet (vs screw) you can loosen and tighten tension by tapping on one side of the rivet or the other. Use a small anvil or piece of steel to tap against.

That's the short and skinny version.

Dave


----------



## olpappy (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help, those bonsai shears look really sharp. I guess the typical western style shears would be closer in shape to what is being sharpened in the YouTube video that was linked to. This should be very helpful!


----------



## geezr (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link Dave.
Reminded me to send my Mom's Keen Kutter fabric scissors to you :biggrin: have not looked at it since last wrote to you about it :scratchhead:


----------

